# mini cooper r56 champ2 retrofit



## tolassssss (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello friends , i have a mini cooper 2007 r56, and i buy a champ 2 to retrofit , Everything work, just navigation, no available, i install one emulator , but navi dont start, i read a fsc status and i see unavailble. i dont know what is the vin of donnor car of champ, when i try read champ send me 000000.

its possible change vin number of champ, without flashing??, because i have a full set fsc codes of one mini r56 with mini conect. I want change a vin of champ, please help

I import this set to champ and now i read fsc status, and all fsc are rejected,

i have all programs , dr gini, fstools, standartools , all i need to do. please any one to helpe me??? i need change vin of champ.

tanks in advance


----------

